# Gonna have to...



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

...find another morning radio show.
I was getting sick of Chris Evans, ...BUT ZOE BALL !!! Noooo :surprise::surprise::surprise::frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally I have hated Chris Evans since his breakfast show on Channel4. I guess I quite like ZB is only she wouldn't gabble so fast.

Ray.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Try Absolute Radio.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Devonboy said:


> Try Absolute Radio.


Thanks. I need to find something else in January!


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Personally I have hated Chris Evans since his breakfast show on Channel4. I guess I quite like ZB is only she wouldn't gabble so fast.
> 
> Ray.


I didn't used to mind Chris Evans but he's been getting on my nerves in recent years. Forever going on about his kids, talking over records and just generally being annoying. I think Zoe Ball is just too over excited, gushing and 'affected'.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Only listen to radio as a background distraction to road noise.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I got used to Chris Evans but hated the way the show was going. Like most of the BBC it is becoming obsessed with "celebrity". Zoe Ball will be even worse. Probably why she got the job! Her only chatter is about which celebrity she mixed with last week.
Not sure it is the presenters fault entirely it seems to be the culture at the BBC. The One Show is the same though it does have the odd serious item thrown in occasionally. Probably all to do with the producers all being about 12 years old I suppose?
Why can't they see that the amazing success that Terry Wogan had was mainly because he was not dazzled by the celebrity scene. Don't remember him having many guests he just used the listeners wit and wisdom.

When you find another Terry Wogan let me know.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ah, the days of "Janet & John" Had many a good chuckle during my morning commute listening to "poor John's" tribulations. What I used to find almost more amusing was seeing other motorists shoulders going up and down because they were clearly listening to the same programme and laughing like me!

The stories were similar to "Round The Horne" nothing _actually _ rude or offensive because it was all in the listeners mind. However everyone KNEW what the _intended_ meaning was. Brilliant scriptwriting.

Andy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Terry Wogan and his TOGs. Now why can the BBC not see how amazingly successful that was? Instead we have inane chatter about celebrity lifestyle. I am moving over to Radio 4 I think.........


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No, for me it’s radio 4 

Get a bit pissed of at repeats 

But I Loveit 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well the beeb has totally screwed up their two drive time shows now, Evans was ok, but was starting to get silly with all the kid talk, proud dad, fine, but not on the radio please.

It seems that the modern female DJ is out of step, I'm not anti woman, far from it, the older ones are/were good, Glorious honeybun, Janice Long, Nikki Chapman, Anneka Rice, Sarah Kennedy (although she did lose the plot often) Lisa tarbuck, all great, I can't recall others, But take the evening drivetime show, Simon Mayo was once one I couldn't stand, but he grew up and became a good presenter, now they have stuck that awful Jo Whiley with him and buggered up that show too, I recall the great John Dunne, then Johnny Walker, big shoes to fill.

The ones I really cannot abide in order, Elaine Paige, cackling old hag, Vanessa Feltz, creepy too, Zoe Ball, Jo Wiley, all brainless women who have no real talent at all, but have managed to insert themselves into the public eye, Radio two has become so awful I have started to listen to commercial stations, especially when that cretinous Jeremy Vine comes on, and his weird impressionistic adverts for his show every hour are really cringeworthy.

Rant over, need to forage for food.


----------

